# Bolt HD upgrade



## bmdoss (Jun 6, 2016)

What 2gb drive should I be getting to replace the 500 that came stock..

Sent from my klte using Tapatalk


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

I used a Seagate external 2TB hard drive i got frome BB .. Model # STDR2000100 . Seems to be working ok


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Toshiba also makes one. (MQ03ABB200)


----------



## bmdoss (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks...

Sent from my klte using Tapatalk


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

bmdoss said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my klte using Tapatalk


FYI, with no extra effort or steps, the Bolt will fully format and utilize drives up to 3TB in size. If you're already going through the effort to replace the drive, it may make sense for you to gain the extra TB in recording space?


----------



## jago94 (Jun 22, 2016)

I upgraded with this drive
Seagate 2TB Laptop HDD SATA 6Gb/s 32MB Cache 2.5-Inch Internal Bare Drive (ST2000LM003)

I was not able to find a 3TB drive anywhere online for a reasonable price so I just went with the 2TB and it has been rock solid so far. I have been using it for about 3 months now. This is not a media drive so I have heard that at some point it may fail, but I don't know.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

jago94 said:


> I upgraded with this drive
> Seagate 2TB Laptop HDD SATA 6Gb/s 32MB Cache 2.5-Inch Internal Bare Drive (ST2000LM003)


^^^^^ This one -- $105 at AMZN.


----------



## jago94 (Jun 22, 2016)

Robbo1 said:


> ^^^^^ This one -- $105 at AMZN.


I think that is about what I paid for mine, maybe a bit less, oh yea, it was $91, but it might have been on sale or something. :up:


----------

